# Azoo regulator not working



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought myself an Azoo regulator with selonoid from Drs. more that 3 months ago and this morning i had my 5 lbs. co2 cylinder refilled. When i connected the cylinder to the regulator i got a 2500 psi from the high pressure gauge and adjusted the low pressure gauge to 30 psi and it works fine but after a hour my low pressurre gauge went to 0 and eventually no bubble coming out from the bubble counter. I don't know what happened. I tried to pull the plug of my selenoid and plug it in again but to no avail. Can any one tell what happen. Appreciate any coments and suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

First thing is to find the TW stamp on your cylinder. Then weigh cylinder. It should weigh the TW plus 5 lbs. Seeing 2500 psi on the high side could be an indication that the cylinder was over-filled. 

If the cylinder was over-filled it's highly possible your regulator it TU.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Rex. I think my cylinder is over filled because when i check my gauge this morning it reads 3000 psi. Sorry for my ignorance what's a TU and how will i make my regulator work again.

And how will i discarge my CO2 if its over filled. Will I just release some of the gas till i get the normal psi in a tank.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

alxbel said:


> Sorry for my ignorance what's a TU and how will i make my regulator work again.


My interpretation of Rex's comment is that your regulator is dead, :icon_hang. 
Putting it on an over filled tank killed it. If this is true I am curious if a better quality regulator would have vented the over pressure gas rather ran die?


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks JamesB. So if you're interpretation of Rex TU that my regulator is dead, then i have to buy another regulator. As you have said if its over filled, it should have vented the over pressure gas, so i would assume that a azoo regulator is not a good regulator to use. Any sugestions. Can i still have my azoo regulator fixed?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Did you have the tension released from the control knob when you opened the cylinder? That can also fry the regulator. I did this once and my readings on the regulator were off. I was still able to get output co2 by playing around with the control knob. Mine also didn't respond to the solenoid,but then starting working again (on/off with solenoid).


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't remember if i have the tension released. What i can do is to close the main cylinder valve is disconnect my regulator from the cylinder and have it attached it again. Hope this will work.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

TU is a military term. Stands for....well I can't say it on a family forum. Suffice to say belly up.

A good regulator should have vented the excess pressure. It most likely would have scared the snot out of you because it's a noisy process. But it works. 

You can just open the cylinder valve (without the regulator attached) to vent the CO2. But I would take the cylinder to where you got it filled and have them check it. If they over-filled it then they should pay to have your regulator replaced. Of course you would not want to vent off the excess gas before you did this. And make sure it's over-filled before you go down there.

Some cheap regulators have an extensive detailed process you have to follow when attaching them to a cylinder. This is to prevent damage to the cheap and badly built regulator.

A good regulator requires no special steps to operate. You just tighten up the nut, open the cylinder, make the adjustments on the regulator (one time only deal with a good regulator) and walk away.

You might be able to get the Azoo repaired. I have no idea. A standard beverage regulator (which is all I use) can be almost totally rebuilt.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> TU is a military term. Stands for....well I can't say it on a family forum. Suffice to say belly up.
> 
> A good regulator should have vented the excess pressure. It most likely would have scared the snot out of you because it's a noisy process. But it works.
> 
> ...


Rex when you say a good regulator requires no special steps does that include making sure the tension is released from the control knob. I know that is required on my milwaukee regulator to prevent damage.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes it includes that. All I have to do is tighten up the nut and open the cylinder valve. That's when I fill a tank. For a new regulator I just tighten up the nut, open the cylinder valve, adjust the low side pressure, set the bubble rate and walk away.


----------



## alxbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll have it check by the store that refilled my tank.


----------

